# Which muscle car would you pick?



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

Out of these 7 muscle cars, which one would you pick?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 1, 2017)

You forgot my 1970 Oldsmobile Cutlass 442 W-30.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> You forgot my 1970 Oldsmobile Cutlass 442 W-30.


 And the 442 is one of my favorites cant believe I did that


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2017)

The 1970 Buick GSX stage1 is the fastest and rarest muscle car on your list.

But my favorite, and the one I'd like to own, is the 
1970 Chevrolet Chevelle SS 454  ......


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> The 1970 Buick GSX stage1 is the fastest and rarest muscle car on your list.
> 
> But my favorite, and the one I'd like to own, is the
> 1970 Chevrolet Chevelle SS 454  ......


I always wanted to rebuild a chevelle. I like the body of chevelles the best.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 1, 2017)

Too many cars today look the same.  They need to get back to stylish body styling.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 1, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


>



Shiny!


----------



## fncceo (Oct 1, 2017)

1970 Dodge Charger R/T Hemi


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 1, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


He watched all day, as a gal in a shammy and with her own can of Turtle Wax, ass buffed his car...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 1, 2017)

fncceo said:


> 1970 Dodge Charger R/T Hemi



That's purty.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Too many cars today look the same.  They need to get back to stylish body styling.


I agree. you really cant tell them apart anymore. I think dodge did good with the challenger. Camaros, Mustangs, chargers, corvettes, ect. don't even resemble the originals and should be called something different.  At least the challenger looks like a muscle car.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 1, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > 1970 Dodge Charger R/T Hemi
> ...



And much lower maintenance than any woman I've ever known.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 2, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Mine was red and white. Same wheels.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



No, mine wasn't kept up nearly as well as the one in the picture, but if I had it today, it would be.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 2, 2017)

'71 AMC Javalin.


----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 2, 2017)

Mine looked a lot like this one.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 2, 2017)

Runner up...Plymouth Duster 340


----------



## Gracie (Oct 2, 2017)

I had a goat. Long time ago. Loved it.


----------



## gipper (Oct 2, 2017)

I owned this many years ago.  Really loved that car, but it was an automatic.  The four speed version was much more fun.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 2, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Out of these 7 muscle cars, which one would you pick?



The Chevelle. Big old hunk of American Metal.


----------



## gipper (Oct 2, 2017)

martybegan said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > Out of these 7 muscle cars, which one would you pick?
> ...


A buddy had one of these.  396 four speed.  That thing was fast.


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 2, 2017)

.​
*Pineapple*​
.​


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 2, 2017)

I had to go with the goat.


Missourian said:


> '71 AMC Javalin.



Needs a couple hundred lbs of weight in the trunk or else you'll burn the tires right off.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 2, 2017)

martybegan said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > Out of these 7 muscle cars, which one would you pick?
> ...


Man that's a beautiful car!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 2, 2017)

gipper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...



I'd argue the 396 over the 454.

Longer stroke and higher compression. The 396 Goat SS would be my pick.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 2, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



396 didn't leak oil all over everything either.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 2, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




I swear it was the perfect car. Ever!


----------



## AVISSSER (Oct 2, 2017)

My first car was a 70 Chevelle...350 though.


----------



## DGS49 (Oct 3, 2017)

396 Goat SS?  WTF?

Don't know why you focused on the '67 GTO.  Later years were faster and nicer.

From that list, I would probably pick the Hemi-Cuda.  The engine made up for the horrible handling.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 3, 2017)

This one: 2018 Dodge Challenger SRT Demon - #ifyouknowyouknow

Saw one at the dealer when I bought my Jeep recently.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 3, 2017)

I'd need to see pictures.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 22, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> Mine looked a lot like this one.



Mine was Sassy Grass Green. I weep thinking I ever sold her.


----------



## petro (Oct 22, 2017)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> This one: 2018 Dodge Challenger SRT Demon - #ifyouknowyouknow
> 
> Saw one at the dealer when I bought my Jeep recently.


That is a sweet ride. A touch of classic design with modern tech and suspension. I love the SRT line but 80k is out of touch.
Own a Grand Cherokee 5.7 and love the power. Can only imagine driving the SRT version.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 23, 2017)

My dream muscle car is a resto-mod Equus Bass 770


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 4, 2017)

Dodge Hemi Dart.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Stop trolling.  454 is superior-in all respects-to the 396.  "396 Goat SS" is word salad.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 4, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> My dream muscle car is a resto-mod Equus Bass 770


That thing is hideous.


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 4, 2017)

My first car...used 1973 Plymouth Duster...383ci...monster acceleration and shitty turn control.

It was fun, and it did not kill me...which is all one can ask for.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 4, 2017)

Not really a classic muscle car guy -

But for US made muscle i'd go with the 2018 Corvette Grand Sport.







Classic US made? This one - which sold at Phoenix auction for 3.5 million (only 20 made)


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 4, 2017)

Jarlaxle said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > My dream muscle car is a resto-mod Equus Bass 770
> ...


Hideously FAST.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 4, 2017)

But looks like the result of a 1968 Mustang fucking a new Challenger at Chornobyl.  That thing is Pontiac Aztek hideous.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 4, 2017)

That's what I'm buying if I hit Powerball!  Shelby Cobra 427


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 4, 2017)

None of them, other than for financial reasons.  If we're talking the muscle car I'd actually like to drive, my choice would be the ultimate gentlemen's muscle car, the Ford Galaxie 500 XL.  1966 would be may favorite year.






Looks even better with the vinyl-covered hardtop I think:


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 4, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Too many cars today look the same.  They need to get back to stylish body styling.



Never going to happen with the current level of government regulations.  Fuel usage, bumper heights, and thousands upon thousands of well-intentioned regs ensures style comes second.  It's why so man cars look like half an egg.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 4, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Too many cars today look the same.  They need to get back to stylish body styling.
> ...



Things change.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Nov 4, 2017)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> This one: 2018 Dodge Challenger SRT Demon - #ifyouknowyouknow
> 
> Saw one at the dealer when I bought my Jeep recently.


I would like to own a dodge challenger hell cat one day


----------



## Markle (Nov 4, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Too many cars today look the same.  They need to get back to stylish body styling.



Due to CAFE Standards.


----------



## Markle (Nov 5, 2017)

Mine

Bought in 1969 for $1,500. my '66 Goat.  About 10 years ago I did a total rebuild, bored the engine a bit, full race cam, had the frame stiffened and strengthened, heavy duty 4 speed, beefed up heavy duty rear end, custom exhaust, etc, etc, etc..  My Ol' Man found it was being sold by an elderly cashier at the restaurant he ate at often.  The salesman really did a sales job on her.  In 1971 I actually negotiated a speeding ticket of 104 on what was then the Palmetto Expressway.  Had been doing well over that but the FHP and I seemed to hit it off.  My Ol' Man was a mechanic and had gone over the car before we moved to Tallahassee from Miami.  Trued and balanced the tires, ran like a dream.





I had one of these for which I paid...$600.00 in 1964.  It was a '54 XK-120 Jaguar built to compete at Leman's.  Gas tank was huge and located directly behind the two batteries mounted behind the two seats.  Nearly had fire hoses going to the carburetors.  Did you know they had an all-aluminum body and the frames in the doors were made of oak wood for light weight?  I rebuilt the frames myself, they were rotted and replaced all the wood in the frame for the convertible top.  Acceleration was NOT a strong point but once rolling it picked up speed and was incredibly fast.  Handling, for the time, was incredible too.  Wish I still had this one with the one above.  Combined both are/were less expensive than my wives.






Recently I added another Harley to my toys.  I'm WAY too old for these things!  I'm over 70 and bought this as my 7th Harley (I think).


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## williepete (Nov 5, 2017)

Jarlaxle said:


> Dodge Hemi Dart.



Wow. Forgot all about that one. Dusted off some cobwebs.

My dream is a 67 Shelby Cobra. For just a few pennies, you can get a custom rebuild. If I ever order one, it wouldn't have paint--just brushed aluminum. And I'd never wash or wax it. I'd want it to grow an attitude.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 5, 2017)

well i have had from the list 

76 GTO 
70  Chevelle 

also 

had 66 Grand Sport 
76 skylark 
73 Mach I
Plymouth Duster 

currently looking at rebuild 

Grand Torino found a pretty nice one needs a lot of restoration 

too bad the guy selling cant make up his mind on a price 

have the double garage all ready prepped for it


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 5, 2017)

Was no 76 GTO.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 5, 2017)

no new dodge demon?



i wanna do wheelies.....


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 5, 2017)

Jarlaxle said:


> Was no 76 GTO.




yeah --LOL 67 

same with the skylark 

transpose  perhaps 

thanks


----------

